# The quote things not working?



## Panter (15 Oct 2010)

As title, the quote boxes aren't showing in quoted text.


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2010)

Panter said:


> As title, the quote boxes aren't showing in quoted text.



You see?


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2010)

Panter said:


> You see?



Now it's half working?  I think I'll go for a lie down


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2010)

Panter said:


> Now it's half working?  I think I'll go for a lie down



Yep... think you had better


----------



## Theseus (15 Oct 2010)

Panter said:


> Now it's half working?  I think I'll go for a lie down




No it's not, I was just popping here to report this but since you have I will add my cries of woe.


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2010)

I've quoted Ravenbait here and it's not showing, or it is, but maybe it's just the format's changed so it's a lot less clear?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2010)

It has been fiddled with!

It was much better the way it was, but perhaps the job has only been half done so far?


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2010)

You're probably right.

I'll wager Shaun is worknig his magic right now


----------



## Norm (15 Oct 2010)

Panter said:


> As title, the quote boxes aren't showing in quoted text.


If it helps diagnosis, it works as usual in any apart from the "Classic" skin.


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks Norm, must be a format thing then.

I think Shaun must be having a good fiddle at the moment. Under "New content," I have a thread highlighted in Pink that returns an error when i click on it.


----------



## Theseus (15 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> If it helps diagnosis, it works as usual in any apart from the "Classic" skin.




Thanks for the tip. Now on light while it gets sorted.


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2010)

Re-load (CTRL+R) and it should be back.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Theseus (15 Oct 2010)

Admin said:


> Re-load (CTRL+R) and it should be back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Thanks, back to classic ...


----------



## Jaguar (15 Oct 2010)

I can "quote" alright, but "multiquote" won't work for me (although I can use it on other forums)


----------



## Norm (15 Oct 2010)

Admin said:


> Re-load (CTRL+R) and it should be back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


It is now, thanks.


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2010)

Jaguar said:


> I can "quote" alright, but "multiquote" won't work for me (although I can use it on other forums)



You need to use the 'Add Reply' button at the bottom for multi-quote, as opposed to the fast reply button.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Panter (16 Oct 2010)

Admin said:


> Re-load (CTRL+R) and it should be back.



Cheers,
Shaun 


Fabulous, thank you  

You know what? you're quite handy round here, you should stick around


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2010)

Don't worry, I'll be sticking around for a while ...


----------

